# Grand River



## ml1987 (Sep 11, 2013)

Will the Grand be fishable this weekend? I don't live close and haven't been able to find any updated reports. Would rather not make the drive if it's not worth it. Thanks


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Depends on how much you like high flows and muddy water. The Grand is flowing about 933cfs which makes for chocolate water. It lowers very gradually. By Sunday it should be around 650-700cfs if we don't get any more rain.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't bother. Everything is high, and dirty. I fished Conneaut today, and it's high and muddy, with zero visibility.


----------



## Jim B (May 29, 2016)

Agree with the comments about flow rate . was catching fish when it was 2-300 cfs. that was about 2 wks ago. been several times since and no luck. I think it will have to get back to that level. and I'm talking up and down from Grand River landing . you can always try short pier in Fairport . jig and bobber . caught fish last year up to Christmas . bad weather opens up spots on pier


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Agree. It will be mud and nasty. I use a rule of thumb as a week after a hard rain. It takes a long time for some reason for it to clear up


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

hahahaha. yea stay away from the grand lol its soooo muddy and they don't hit at all. especially down by the landing. I love fair water fellas! well that's good at least we won't get much company.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

as I suspected. about a foot of visibility. just looked at it.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone have update on water conditions? Hows the weather up there?


----------



## Jim B (May 29, 2016)

Haven't been there for couple days , but flow rate way to high . not to mention the major lake effect snow event!


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

As long as there no major snow melt. She should fish this weekend. IMO. Gona be cold though. I'll be fishin on sunday.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Was thinking of making a trip up Sunday, haven't made it out this year yet. I dont mind snow when I fish usually less people to run into.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

flow of 870ish puuuuurrrrffffect to keep fairwater guys away. just gotta watch the wind at this point. I don't see the snow melting lol.


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2016)

Wondering when she'll lock up. anyone seen the grand? what does she look like?


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

It'll be hard to lock up at 700cfs flow overnight...


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Chagrin is locked up down low by soccer fields


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Fished the vermilion today. Shelf ice starting everywhere, one of my favorite spots was locked up already. 2nd favorite spot only had 10' open. But still lots of open water to fish. The V is below 100cfs and smaller river to begin with


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

lots of ice on the grand. at least down by grand river landing. more cold tonight wouldn't hold my breath on much open tomorrow


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2016)

Was hoping to go Monday. Could be a challenge in the pools. Guess I'll find out. gonna be locked up for a while starting next week 

Thanks for the updates guys.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Not sure where the snow got dumped on the grand, but if the storm missed the river further south that stretch will fish tomorrow. Get it in while you can


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Saw it an hour ago. Slushy. Seemed like this part of the 2016 season flew by.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

kapposgd said:


> Not sure where the snow got dumped on the grand, but if the storm missed the river further south that stretch will fish tomorrow. Get it in while you can


Snow was dumped on every inch of the grand.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

kapposgd said:


> Not sure where the snow got dumped on the grand, but if the storm missed the river further south that stretch will fish tomorrow. Get it in while you can


lol


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Snow was dumped on every inch of the grand.


It missed the southern half of the chagrin, northern half was done for but the southern half fished really well


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Fished the uni hole today after work for an hour or so. Went 2 for 2. Some slush floating by and some self ice but not horrible. Water clarity was pretty decent. Not a sole around it was kind of weird for the uni hole.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

bwarrenuk said:


> Fished the uni hole today after work for an hour or so. Went 2 for 2. Some slush floating by and some self ice but not horrible. Water clarity was pretty decent. Not a sole around it was kind of weird for the uni hole.


I thought the Uni hole was posted now


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

The Ukranian said:


> I thought the Uni hole was posted now


lol steel guys don't care about signs! I've heard the same. I'll take a drive over there and take a look. I live 2 min away.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Not unless it has been in the last week. The game warden was checking licenses there about 2 weeks ago. Nice guy.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

I parked at the asphalt hole and walked over that day. So it could be but I haven't heard anything.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Is grand locked up that far downstream?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

oh yea.


----------

